# INCRA Magna-Lock Router Table Insert Plate



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Long time lurker but first time poster with a question regarding the INCRA router table insert plate. I am currently building a table and am looking to use this as my insert plate for my Triton TRC001 plunge router. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the corner radius measures on these plates? I'm going to make a template for the 11.75 x 9.25 opening but can't find any information regarding the corner radii. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks in advance and I'm looking forward to any and all replies.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Is there a support email address on the incra web site? They should be able to tell you the information you need. Where you are buying might or might not be able to tell you depending on what type of place you are buying it from.


----------



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

DerekO said:


> Is there a support email address on the incra web site? They should be able to tell you the information you need. Where you are buying might or might not be able to tell you depending on what type of place you are buying it from.


Hi Derek,

Thanks for the advice. I did call and ask at Busy Bee Tools but they didn't know and I've got an email into INCRA and am waiting to hear back. I was just hoping that someone on the forum who had that plate installed into their table might have the measurement, or be able to take a quick measurement from their plate. I don't want to use the wrong diameter cutter on the template and end up with a gap on the radius. Trying to eliminate any play in the plate.

Thanks again for your advice,

STeve


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Geordie99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Long time lurker but first time poster with a question regarding the INCRA router table insert plate. I am currently building a table and am looking to use this as my insert plate for my Triton TRC001 plunge router. I was wondering if anyone could tell me what the corner radius measures on these plates? I'm going to make a template for the 11.75 x 9.25 opening but can't find any information regarding the corner radii.
> 
> ...


I could measure mine but Mark at Incra will take care of you and confirm the correct measurements.

What I like about their table is that they place steel screws at the bottom of the leveling screws (8) so that the table is not damaged over time from leveling wear.

Something to consider replicating if you are building your own.

Send us photos once you got it all put together.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Those levelers are great. I set mine up once, and that has been it. even with pulling the unit out on several occasions. they seem to really hold well. 

couple things i've come to find with my rig is having an old 1" paint brush handy to clean out the maglock recess area is handy and blowing off the top of the router with compressed air seems like a good idea from time to time..


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Those levelers are great. I set mine up once, and that has been it. even with pulling the unit out on several occasions. they seem to really hold well.
> 
> couple things i've come to find with my rig is having an old 1" paint brush handy to clean out the maglock recess area is handy and blowing off the top of the router with compressed air seems like a good idea from time to time..


I am sure the plunger on the plate edge is helping a great deal too!

I think I will install a dedicated air hose at the router table. I have been constantly using air to keep the top of my table visible.

The draw of the vauum through the bottom does a good job but I need to finish my table so I can properly incorporate table top dust collection too!


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

They have a link to the product manual on their site, but for the router plate the link seems to be broken currently. I checked mine, and it does state the radius. While I could measure mine, I agree that getting the official data is the best way to go; I could have sworn I saw a detailed explanation of the correct size and depth to rout the plate, maybe not.

Another tack is to just go to the site and call Mark. I had a great time chatting with him, and ended up changing the tabletop I ordered as a result. 

Good luck-

Bob


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, emailed Mark and got a response for you:

"The plate instructions don’t have any really technical info, but the table openings we use are 9.270” x 11.770”, and the corner radius for both the plate and the opening are 0.750”. We offer a routing template that will save a ton of time: Buy INCRA Tools Online - www.incrementaltools.com :: INCRA Precision Woodworking Tools, INCRA Fence, TS Fences, Router Tables, LS Systems "

Mark's a real mensch. 

Hope this helps-

Bob


----------



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks so much Bob! I just got in and checked messages and Mark had emailed me the same information. 

Gotta love this forum - amazingly helpful people!!!!!

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep.


----------

